# How many pellets do you feed and how often?



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi all. This I am sure is quite a common question. I feed two pellets twice a day but wanted to ask what everybody else is doing. The range I read about is quite large- anywhere from 2-4 pellets once-twice a day. Do you fast one day a week? Sorry for the multiple questions...


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

I feed my fish 3 pellets in the morning, three at night, and fast them a day.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I feed mine 2-3 pellets in the morning, 2-3 pellets in the evening, and I fast on Friday's


----------



## Luxornv (Jul 5, 2009)

I generally feed it 3 pellets twice a day, sometimes 4 once a day if I forget to do it earlier in the day.


----------



## Cerulean02 (Jul 12, 2009)

I feed 3-5 a night then fast on Thurs when I do water changes.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I feed mine 2 pellets in the morning and 2 at night. Monday mornings they get daphnia, wednesday mornings they get bloodworms and friday mornings they get brine shrimp.Sunday is their fast day.


----------



## Blue Eternity (Jul 24, 2009)

I feed 2 in the morning, and 2 at night. and they get 1/2 of a blood worm or shrimp every 2-3 days. :]


----------



## Elena (Aug 1, 2009)

Thank you all for replying. Do you feed freeze-dried blood worms, frozen or the real deal? Never offered those before...


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Freeze dried. Freeze dried should be rehydrated before feeding to prevent digestive problems.


----------



## Lightbluefaith (Aug 3, 2009)

Does tossing them into the water count as rehydrating the freeze dried worms?

I'm also curious about betta diet options. I'm considering changing to freeze dried. Currently i have brine shrimp now on weds and flakes every other day minus sat/sun. Are peas and cucumbers no good?


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

With my freeze dried brine shrimp I have a tiny cup of water that I let them sit in then I put them in the tank.
From what I've heard, it's not healthy to feed them freeze dried everyday...just as a snack.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

3 pellets once a day.


----------



## KP0707 (Jul 28, 2009)

litterally people say using peas to feed them is bad but i dunno


----------



## Natalia (Jul 22, 2009)

I feed my male betta twice a day, 3 pellets each time. I see some people say they fast their bettas - is it necessary to fast for one day? I have never heard of it before, but am new to betta's (have only had mine three weeks so far).


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Most of us fast our bettas one day a week to help clean out their digestive tracts. Also, peas aren't good for bettas because bettas are carnivorous. Daphnia is a much more natural alternative for them.


----------

